# Christmas in February



## Tony (Feb 2, 2022)

Unpacking a box from Orchid Inn might be better than presents from Santa. I had to take advantage of the Paph Forum discount and decided to give my roths collection a boost. As always the plants are beautifully grown and way bigger than I expected.


----------



## GuRu (Feb 2, 2022)

Wow, great haul, Tony and you are right.....at least ten times better than a boring Christmas present. Good luck and we all are looking forward to seeing first flowers of these plants here very soon.


----------



## Tony (Feb 2, 2022)

I have first bloomers in sheath now that are smaller than some of these so maybe I'll get lucky, I'd say next year is definitely a safe bet if they don't spike this season.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

I always wondered how such large plants are packed without bending the leaves as I've only bought multis in seedling stages. 
They look like they travelled in the box perfectly fine. 
What are those two smaller ones in the very front?


----------



## Tony (Feb 3, 2022)

They're all roths, the smallest are 'King Kong' x 'Sandy'. The others are 'Black Diamond' x 'Western Monarch 2', 'Giant Wings Jr.' x 'X-Hot' SSM/JOGA, 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC x '2nd Dimension', 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC x 'X-Hot' SSM/JOGA, and 'Gold Dynasty' x 'Giant Wings' GM/WOC, two of each cross. I'll try to remember to take pics of the packing next time, the way he wraps them up is a work of art.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 3, 2022)

Thank you!
When I was going through his list, the name 'X-Hot SSM/JOGA' and its description got my attention the most.
Atlas, my space is full again. lol
Good luck with all the roths. hopefully at least one will turn out super cool!!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 3, 2022)

Cool, good luck.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 3, 2022)

Those are big!


----------



## Duck Slipper (Feb 3, 2022)

Merry Christmas!!!
Definitely worth waiting for.


----------

